
Ask HN: Argentinean Indie Hackers how do you deal with stripe not working? - helloiloveyou
Is there a fellow Argentinean here that knows how to replace stripe for charging international customers on a SaaS?
======
meiraleal
They shutdown in Argentina? Macri's Argentina is the new Maduro's Venezuela.

~~~
helloiloveyou
They never opened

